# Cirque Du Freak



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You could make the kitchen into an oddities 'tent'. Hang some shredded plastic tablecloths in the doorway to the kitchen, that way it gives the actual feel of walking into a tent. Then just have all sorts of weird crap in jars all over the kitchen lol (EX: a two headed dog). Google circus oddities and see what comes up for ideas. In the bathroom, you could just have old circus posters hanging up. Google circus posters and you can just print them out then put em in cheap frames. Do you have clowns anywhere? And bunches of brightly colored balloons. That's what comes to mind when I think of a circus.


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

Great ideas! I like the idea of shredding the tablecloths and "oddities" will definitely fit in! I did order some circus posters and maybe the bathroom is a good place to hang them!


----------



## OlivePicklefeather (Jul 14, 2011)

I am also doing a circus/carnival theme for my party this year. For the kitchen I am hanging freak show posters on the cabinets and having specimen jars on the counters - just very simple decorations for this room. Drinks will be in the kitchen, food will be set up in the formal dining room. In the guest bathroom I am creating a clown massacre scene with a bloody bathtub (H2Goo) with clown parts and a creepy message written on the mirror.


----------



## halloweenmistress (Sep 25, 2009)

We did a Carnevil theme last year and our bathroom was a eerie hall of mirrors - we put mirrors on every wall with fake blood and some clowns hanging in there too with a light that was very dim but changed colors and played creepy carnival music from under the sink. We had the carnival food and a "fun-house" in our garage that you had to walk through to get in the house. We had a "prize" wall with a bunch of disturbing looking dolls and stuffed animals that we had roughed up quite a bit and hung them up in one space. The other thing we did that people liked was to have a candy buffet complete with carnival like items and colors but that had fake bugs in them, or faux blood - it was just creepy candy!


----------

